
Chipotle to close Denver, New York offices and move headquarters to California - troydavis
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/23/chipotle-closing-denver-new-york-offices-moving-to-california.html
======
newppc
Interesting move. Of course makes sense to consolidate offices for efficiency,
but seems they're losing a few things:

\- Staying true to their roots where they were founded

\- Having HQ's across time zones

\- Being in the heart of NYC for advertising company connections

\- Newport Beach is expensive real estate

Only reasons I can think of them needing to do this:

* If they're going to poach more Taco Bell employees and don't want them to have to move across state lines

* Poaching from the other chains

* Innovation b/c...SoCal?

* Purely for the benefit of the C-suite

